
Show HN: A jenkins job template system (named francois) - cipherzero
https://github.com/paradoxical-io/francois
======
cipherzero
This is really a front-end for jenkins to manage jobs, in a templatized way.

Everywhere I've worked, we've always ended up copying jenkins jobs from
"known-good" jobs when we bring up a new project. If someone makes a change to
a job, it can't be shared by all the jobs that are related, and I'd like to
solve that.

Has anyone else had this problem?

------
hammermill
Must have addition to Jenkins

